# No Mayo Potato Salad



## powerplantop (Jul 23, 2013)

1 pound boiled potatoes

Add Salt and Pepper to taste 

Add dressing to warm potatoes

Dressing:
1 Tablespoon Dijon Mustard
1 Tablespoon Stone Ground Mustard
1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
1 Tablespoon chopped Chives
1 teaspoon Thyme




No Mayo Potato Salad by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## mmyap (Jul 23, 2013)

That looks delicious.  I make a no mayo potato salad very similar to your's, I just add a little bit of vinegar.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 23, 2013)

This looks so good I think I might make it to go with the fish tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, fabulous looking potato salad PPT


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 23, 2013)

powerplantop, made this to go with our fried cod tonight.  Himself declared "I like it!".  Winner!  I will *definitely* make this again.  Two Yums Up.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 23, 2013)

mmyap said:


> That looks delicious.  I make a no mayo potato salad very similar to your's, I just add a little bit of vinegar.



I will have to try it with some vinegar.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 23, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> powerplantop, made this to go with our fried cod tonight.  Himself declared "I like it!".  Winner!  I will *definitely* make this again.  Two Yums Up.



Great to hear that it is a hit in your house.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 24, 2013)

I make my potato salad with mayo, a capful of vinegar and a packet of Italian salad dressing mix.  The vinegar releases the flavor of the dried spices in the dressing mix.

I'll try this without the mayo next time.  Thanks for the idea, PPO


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2013)

Shrek wants to know when I will have this ready.  Looks like we are having this, this weekend.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 25, 2013)

Your welcome. I hope he enjoys it.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jul 26, 2013)

I feel so special I got my own potato salad on dc!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2013)

no mayonnaise said:


> I feel so special I got my own potato salad on dc!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 26, 2013)

no mayonnaise said:


> I feel so special I got my own potato salad on dc!



Yep!!!!


----------

